# Homemade Musky Trolling Leaders



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I haven't really gotten to into the lure making, but here are some easy to make trolling leaders!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Thanks CG. I haven't made any leaders yet but when I do I'm going to use flourocarbon line. 
Also, I wonder if leaving that top tag end long like that will stop dead leaves from reaching the lure when trolling in the fall? I figure it's worth a try.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I was going use florocoarbon, but it's more expensive. Plus, I saw a video from I think it was Salt Born who did a comprehensive study of a bunch of various fluorocarbon and mono for abrasion resistance. The mono outshined the flouro everytime. In fact, 20 lb mono performed better than 30 lb flourocarbon!!


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

I definitely think making your own leaders is cost effective plus the convenience and customization are 2 huge plusses. I do my trolling leaders longer and in mono, casting is fluoro with length depending on what I'm using it for.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Lazy 8 said:


> Thanks CG. I haven't made any leaders yet but when I do I'm going to use flourocarbon line.
> Also, I wonder if leaving that top tag end long like that will stop dead leaves from reaching the lure when trolling in the fall? I figure it's worth a try.


use 3 way swivel. short ,mono and smal sinker to catch the leafs.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Well, after some testing, I am not happy with this first batch. I'm going to bump up to size 5 bb swivels and get 14mm long sleeves! Then, I should be set!!


----------

